# New Devils Lake Record Walleye



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

*New Devils Lake Record Walleye *

Here's a picture of a new lake record walleye caught today on Devils Lake. The fish was caught by Travis Mettler from Concrete ND. It weighed 13lbs 3oz, was 31 inches long. He caught it on a pink jig with a white twister tail and minnow. Pic is courtesy of Eds Bait Shop.

Awesome Fish!!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)




----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

absolutely nuts!

I bet that pig has a few jumbo perch in his stomach


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:run:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm starting to twitch... I need to get back on the water!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

What a PIG!!!!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn Nice fish!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's a hog.

A buddy of mine caught 3 30" walleyes the other day. It's that time of year.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Glad to see a local got it!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks for the conformation dosch. That is a hog


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice! wat to go!


----------

